# Unfledged snowbird looking for sun🌅



## Keith1959Bren (Nov 25, 2016)

I know We are leaving a bit late Jan 7th for about 3months 
Our holiday planning type is suck it and see + we like to wild camp if we can normally,but
I get the feeling this time I need to find out a bit more
We have a  citreon relay van Which is fully self contained with all the mod cons 
We are thinking about going to the bottom of Spain and Portugal the reason It seems like a good idea and warm
Is there thing I should know and should not do! + any advise I will be grateful of 
Many thanks 
Keith
oops nearly forgot we love the coast and to see unusual things


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Nov 25, 2016)

If you want to tour, as well as stay, get a copy of the Rough Guide to Spain - you can sometimes pick one up from a charity shop. We have this, and France, and use it to plan our route.
Bd..


----------



## nomad-col (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi, Gas may be a problem for you depending on your bottle sizes, British bottles are not always able to be refilled in Spain and the favourite is the 11kg Repsol bottle  but this is almost as big as the 13kg Calor so do you have the carrying capacity. Camping gas is always available though but the bottles are small. 
Colin


----------



## John H (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi

We are currently in the south-east of Spain (Almeria) and will be throughout the winter. The average daytime temperature in January is around 17 Celcius and it is the driest part of Europe. Wind can be a problem but not usually for long. Frost is extremely rare at sea level. The scenery inland resembles Arizona (all those old Clint Eastwood films were made here) and there are some lovely uncluttered beaches. There are thermal springs and baths in many places and the medieval/Moorish architecture is fascinating. The people are very friendly (try to learn a few basic words of Spanish). There is very little in the way of high-rise development (especially here in the Natural Park). Wildcamping is possible along the beach but some of the more crowded areas have bans. However, wildcamping inland is possible almost everywhere (providing you don't put out furniture, awnings etc). There are also several serviced aires and campsites with good long-term deals (less than £10 per night) The cost of living is cheap (we tend to eat out around half the time and still spend less than we would eating at home in the UK) and LPG is now widely available (I recommend a refillable system; otherwise you may have to buy local cylinders). Please ask if you need to know any more - and have a good time.


----------



## invalid (Nov 25, 2016)

Good information John, you almost convince me to leave cold windy wet Dartmoor for the sun, my other half wants Scotland for Christmas this year, and she wasn’t too happy about the 2foot of snow we had in Wales last year.:scared:


----------



## Keith1959Bren (Nov 25, 2016)

*Thanks for the info*

We are currently in the south-east of Spain (Almeria) and will be throughout the winter. The average daytime temperature in January is around 17 Celcius and it is the driest part of Europe. Wind can be a problem but not usually for long. Frost is extremely rare at sea level. The scenery inland resembles Arizona (all those old Clint Eastwood films were made here) and there are some lovely uncluttered beaches. There are thermal springs and baths in many places and the medieval/Moorish architecture is fascinating. The people are very friendly (try to learn a few basic words of Spanish). There is very little in the way of high-rise development (especially here in the Natural Park). Wildcamping is possible along the beach but some of the more crowded areas have bans. However, wildcamping inland is possible almost everywhere (providing you don't put out furniture, awnings etc). There are also several serviced aires and campsites with good long-term deals (less than £10 per night) The cost of living is cheap (we tend to eat out around half the time and still spend less than we would eating at home in the UK) and LPG is now widely available (I recommend a refillable system; otherwise you may have to buy local cylinders). Please ask if you need to know any more - and have a good time


----------



## Keith1959Bren (Nov 25, 2016)

*Thanks for the info john*

Thanks for the info john

Gas will not be a problem i made the van to run most things on diesel and 12volt the problem is you have made me want to leave now as it sound great and I will be looking into those thermal springs


----------



## iampatman (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi there,

Have a look at the Spanish Snowbirds thread, lots of info on there. Also the Cullera mini meet thread. 

Have a great time wherever you go.

Pat


----------

